# Electric strip for propane furnace



## cougarkid (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Thursday I ran across an add (you know, the ones that are at the sides and bottom of forum pages) that had an add-on electric heat strip for propane rv furnaces.

Is set-up to be used in existing furnaces.  Controller will also switch to electric if propane runs out to avoid freezing of pipes.

Now I can't find it on-line.

Anybody have a link to this product?

Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Is this what you are searching for Mike? http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-air-conditioners/duo-therm-heat-strip-kit.htm


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 26, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

That is for an AC, very common item for them.  

Never heard of a heat strip for a furnace, but if for real I would like to know about them.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 26, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

This is for the furnace.
From what I saw and read, it has it's own plenum that mount after the normal plenum, before the ductwork.
Looked like my Atwood Hydro Flame furnace in the diagrams.
Circuitry allowed it to run on pronane or electic for heat.
If the furnace was on in propane mode, temp was down and the propane ran out, it would automatically switch to electric heat mode.

I WILL find it again.

We are planning to move to a trailer/RV park.  One monthly fee for space, water, sewer, electric and wifi.

Mike


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Mike, that is interesting.  I have never heard of it.  Please post it when you locate where you saw this product?


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 27, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Found it!

Went through my history and still couldn't find it.
Ended up back here at RVusa forus and it was one of the adds at the bottom of the page.

http://www.rvcomfortsystems.com/index.html

It is a dealer only installation.
grandviewtrailersales - you should look into it.

Mike


----------



## C Nash (Sep 27, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Now that would be a great option to have!!


----------



## Kirk (Sep 27, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

If you get on installed, how about a report on what it cost installed and what you think of it when in use.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 30, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Contacted the manufacturer.
Got an installation manual - looks easy enough.
Would take modifications to fit my RV furnaces (clearance issues)

A bit pricey, too.

The unit and controler, adapter box and electric disconnect would cost me about $800 for EACH furnace.
That does NOT include installation.

A little more than I was thinking it would be.  It I was in a new RV and planning to keep it for a while I might go ahead and got them.  Not for this RV.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Sep 30, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

I suspect it would be nice just because it is out of sight. BUT, that being said, in the ad it says "Approx. $1595 installed". I have a 32 ft. Bounder and have a $29.95 Electric heater that sits on the dog house that I use to heat the coach and save on propane. It holds the inside temp so far at 58 with an outside temp of 38. I think I could get a pretty nice heater for a lot less than $1595.00 to handle temps lower than that and then I can just take it with me if I change coaches. The real advantage I can see in this unit is that it would supply heat to the basement and water/waste storage areas where my method would not.


----------



## cougarkid (Oct 5, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

I think I could build the same thing, minus the controller, for a LOT less.
It is basically a heat strip in a can.  If you used two separate thermostats, you wouldn't need the controller board.

I got a full price list of parts, and they are really proud of their stuff.  I know they want to make a profit, but their price for just the metal box is way too high.

You can email them and get more info on your own.

I think they have a good product and that it is a great option for some.  Not trying to put them down.

Just a bit pricey for my 1989 motorhome.

Mike


----------



## sam72143 (Dec 7, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Mike I looked at my furnace and have room to add that item. I dont see why you can't just add heating element to the existing plenium. I think togather we could come up with something less than 1500.


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

I agree it could be done cheaper.
The bigest proplem I see is the "fit factor".

The Hydroflame heat exchanger/plenum setup is tough to modify.  The air blows from one end, across the flat, double bladed heat exchanger.  The plenum contains the air and lets it go out in any direction into the ducts.  Heated air can move out from the end, top or sides.

This electric setup only heats the air coming through the end of the heat exchanger.  Any ducts on the sides of the existing plenum have to be relocated to a new box at the end of the plenum - thus the "fit factor".

You really need to enlarge the whole plenum and place the electric heating coils AROUND the existing heat exchanger.  This is NOT a good or economical solution, either.

Perhaps a separate electric forced air heater tied in near the rear of the plenum using a larger duct could be viable solution.  This would allow for unidirectional heated air movement.  It would require an external thermostat that could be mounted near the gas thermostat.

It is possible!

Mike


----------



## LEN (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

So whats wrong with a couple little Elec. heaters that moast everyone else uses. $50 to $60.

LEN


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

Nothing wrong with portable electric heaters, but they do not heat the tank/pump areas of the RV.

If you are renting a spot in an RV park, electric is usually included.  Why use propane if the electric is "free"?

The furnaces are ducted to distribute the heat throughout the RV, including the holding tank area and water system.  By adding electric heat to the furnace, one could heat the RV/tanks/water pipes by plugging into shore power.

I personally have a medium sized oil-filled heater sitting just behind the dog house.  There is an electric space heater sitting on the dog house, set on fan, blowing air through the fins to move heat around the RV.

That covers the front half ov the RV.  My front furnace is set on about 60 degrees, just in case.  The front furnace pushes heat to the under-sink piping and dump bay (water system).

In the dump bay I have:
Heat tape around the water piping
A spot light mounted and pointing at the piping
A forced air space heater, set at about 40 dgrees

The rear furnace warms the rear of the RV and pushes warm air to the holding tank area.  A heated mattress pad on the bed makes sleeping nice and toasty.

It was 0 here last night with a wind chill from 5 to 15 below zero.  Stayed warm inside and no frozen pipes.

I am using 20# tanks for propane.  Have been getting about 5-7 days out of a tank.  The 100# RV mounted propane tank is used for back-up, in case both 20# tanks run out.

Mike


----------



## SuperMike (Dec 14, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace





> cougarkid - 12/13/2010 6:58 PM I am using 20# tanks for propane. Have been getting about 5-7 days out of a tank. The 100# RV mounted propane tank is used for back-up, in case both 20# tanks run out. Mike



Thanks for that, all seems good and very similar to our set up here in England. We use two 13kg bottles of LPG, could you tell me please, how much does a 20# bottle hold.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 14, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

love to see picture of Lady Faith Finesse

msj


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 14, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace

SuperMike,

A 20# tank hold approximately 5 gallons of propane.
A little more or a little less, depending on where you get your conversion factor from.

These are typically the tank used for U.S barbeque grills.  Short and fat.  You can take an empty one and "swap" it for a full one at most gas stations and hardware stores.  I take them to an RV dealer and have them refilled - about $13 to fill compared to $20 to swap.

I have a flexible line "T"ed into the propane line after the regulator.  These tanks sit under the RV, under the main tank, with a barbeque regulator quick-connection.

I had the tanks and a spare line.  The T in the line was already there and capped off.  It beats having to unhook the RV (electric, water, sewer), road proof everything and drive to get propane every couple of weeks.

I also have a 100# tank that I need to get filled.  My truck is down so I can't transport it at the moment.

Heat wave last night - only got down to 12 degrees.  Up to 28 today!


----------



## SuperMike (Dec 14, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace



Thanks Mike

Our 13k bottles equates to about 26 litres which is very very roughly 5 gal, so about the same at yours. Ours are connected, before the regulator,using an extend-a-stay. :laugh:


----------



## SuperMike (Dec 15, 2010)

Re: Electric strip for propane furnace





> brodavid - 12/14/2010 12:58 PM love to see picture of Lady Faith Finesse msj



I'm sorry but I do not have a photbucket type account, so can't post any photo's.

However, using the same user name I can be found on the following web site. On there, you will find loads of pictures of Cavaliers, including Lady Faith.

http://www.ckcsforums.com/


----------

